# Links > Tutorials >  Μετατροπή γεωγραφικού στίγματος σε δεκαδική μορφή

## jstiva

Πριν μερικές ημέρες έψαχνα να βρω κάποιο πρόγραμμα να μετατρέψω τις γεωγραφικές συντεταγμένες ενός σημείου - από την μορφή μοίρες, λεπτά, δεύτερα - σε δεκαδική, κατάλληλη για καταχώρηση στην NodeDB. Τέτοιο πρόγραμμα τελικά βρήκα, αλλά το σημαντικό είναι να ξέρει κανείς να κάνει την μετατροπή και χωρίς το έτοιμο προγραμματάκι - "δεκανίκι". Ετσι λοιπόν "ξεσκόνισα" κάποια βιβλία από την βιβλιοθήκη μου, "googl-ισα" και λίγο το θέμα, και είπα να γράψω αυτό το post για να βοηθηθούν και κάποιοι άλλοι που ίσως ενδιαφέρονται, αλλά και για προσωπικό σημείο αναφοράς στο μέλλον. Εχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν:

Εστω ότι έχουμε το γεωγραφικό σημείο με συντεταγμένες 121°8'6" 

ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΗ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΙΡΕΣ, ΛΕΠΤΑ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΔΕΚΑΔΙΚΟ 
------------------------------------------------------------------------

1) Διαιρούμε τα δευτερα δια του 60, δηλαδή 6 / 60 = 0.1
2) Στο αποτέλεσμα προσθέτουμε τα λεπτά και ξαναδιαιρούμε δια 60, δηλαδή (0.1 + 8 ) / 60 = 8.1 / 60 = 0.135
3) Προσθέτουμε τις μοίρες και έχουμε το τελικό αποτέλεσμα 121 + 0.135 = 121.135



Αντίστροφα τώρα:


ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΗ ΑΠΟ ΔΕΚΑΔΙΚΟ ΣΕ ΜΟΙΡΕΣ, ΛΕΠΤΑ, ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ
------------------------------------------------------------------------

1) Κρατάμε το ακέραιο μέρος του δεκαδικού σαν το νούμερο που δηλώνει τις μοίρες. Στην περίπτωση του παραδείγματος μας δηλαδή 

το 121.
2) Πολλαπλασιαζουμε το δεκαδικό μέρος επί 60, δηλ. 0.135 * 60 = 8.1 Το ακέραιο μέρος του αποτελέσματος εκφράζει τα λεπτά.
3) Το δεκαδικό μέρος του αποτελέσματος πολλαπλασιαζόμενο επί 60 εκφράζει τα δεύτερα, δηλαδή 0.1 * 60 = 6.

Ετσι καταλήγουμε στο αρχικό αποτέλεσμα 121°8'6".


Αυτά τα λίγα, αλλά πιστεύω χρήσιμα για τις συνταταγμένες και τις μετατροπές από το ένα σύστημα στο άλλο. Πολλά GPS μπορούν να κάνουν αυτόματα τις μετατροπές, αλλά τουλάχιστον στο δικό μου - που είναι πολύ απλό μοντέλο της Magellan - έχει ένα σωρό συστήματα που αφορούν πρότυπα διαφόρων χωρών, τα οποία - συγχωρείστε με δεν είμαι τοπογράφος, καπετάνιος, γεωγράφος κ.λ.π. - δεν καταλαβαίνω...

----------

